# People riding horses thru grocery store



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

they could have at least bought some carrots.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wish I could just ride INTO town, never mind go IN a grocery store, where I live. :/


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL, reminds me of when I was a kid, rode my horse to school & into the gymnasium. The janitor kicked me out.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

How incredibly disrespectful and rude.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I wonder how many drinks they have in them to even think that is a good idea?


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

From what I understand, they were all drunk, and were later arrested.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Yes, it says so in the YouTube description. The man was tasered off his horse, I believe.

Very rude and just plain stupid. These are the people that give the rest of us a bad name....


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

That is... interesting. I feel bad for the horses, they deserve a little more respect. Oh well though, I have rode through Sonic, and McDonalds on horseback before


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I feel pretty bad for the paint covered in sweat and breathing like it just ran a marathon.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

nuisance said:


> From what I understand, they were all drunk, and were later arrested.


Oh good, I so love a happy ending!:clap:


----------

